# Sopapilla Cheesecake



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Ingredients*
3 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
2 pkg. crescent rolls
1 1/2 c. sugar
1 t. vanilla
1 stick butter, melted

Topping:
1/2 c. sugar
2 t. cinnamon



*Directions*
Unroll 1 pkg. of crescent rolls in the bottom of a greased 13x9 pan.
Whip cream cheese, sugar and vanilla and spread over crescent rolls.
Top with second pkg. crescent rolls.
Pour melted butter over crescent rolls and top with sugar and cinnamon mixture.
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

I sometimes add strawberry jam to the cream cheese (any favorate flavor)

VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

One of my favorite recipes...easy, and so good!

Marsha


----------



## sand dollar (Jun 26, 2006)

I won 1st place in a dessert contest with this receipe. But I had some help!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Oyster shucker, whats your name?


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great recipe! I made this last night for a New Years party and it was a hit.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jack Daniels said:


> Thanks for the great recipe! I made this last night for a New Years party and it was a hit.


My wife made it for Christmas as well... it was gone in 60 seconds...LOL Thanks for the recipe. Going to try it with some blueberry preserves next time.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Made at the ranch this past weekend followed directions but put 1 can comstock cherry pie filling in the cream cheese and was a hit, next time though I will not mix in the cheese filling but put in top before I put pastry on.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

finally got the wife o make some this evening.......GREAT STUFF!!!!


----------

